# Source Code



## ABDeh88 (Aug 13, 2011)

I searched briefly but didn't see anything.

Has anyone seen this movie? Its about an army captain sent into a guy's brain to relive his last eight minutes on board a train to find out who bombed it.

It takes place on a train that, according to the cgi and few "real" shots, looks like a push-pull consist of Superliners and an F40PH.

If you've seen it, I have a few questions. If not, watch it!

What train is this modeled after? It is supposed to be heading into Chicago.

Do the double deck cars in this movie really exist? The second deck is "open-to-below" with a railing and crossover walkways.

On a push-pull train are all cars set up with a cab-car control or just the last car?

That's it!

Thanks!


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 14, 2011)

ABDeh88 said:


> I searched briefly but didn't see anything.
> 
> Has anyone seen this movie? Its about an army captain sent into a guy's brain to relive his last eight minutes on board a train to find out who bombed it.
> 
> ...


I haven't actually seen the movie, but I've seen the TV advertisements and read reviews.

The movie is supposed to take place on a Metra commuter train in the Chicago area. Some filming was done on Metra, but I believe there was other filming in Montreal.

The cars in the movie are based on gallery cars, which are the standard commuter car in Chicago. The second level consists of individual seats facing forward and bench type seating facing inward. The balconies allow the conductor to collect tickets while remaining on the main floor.

The interior shots in the movie were filmed on a set, and not in a real car.

Cab control cars on Metra diesel powered commuter trains are often spread out to allow flexibility in the number of cars in a train. Most cars in a train would not have cab controls.


----------



## ABDeh88 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you, Mike! That makes sense to me now.


----------



## fredevad (Aug 14, 2011)

BTW - For those of you who have seen and/or own the movie and live in the western suburbs of Chicago, next time you're driving the Elgin-Ohare just over the last hill towards where it ends at Lake Street, take a look to your right (west). That little pond at the bottom of the hill with the tracks elevated on the other side looks alot like the shot just before he's on the train.

Also FYI - in the movie they changed the name/logo/colors from METRA to CCR ("*C*hicago *C*ommuter *R*ail").


----------

